# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Zaven's Workbook.

## Zaven

Hey there! I'm trying to get into this more, and need some motivation so I'm starting this workbook. First off I have a dream recall problem.... It's terrible so I'm gonna start from basics and train my dream recall first. So I can't really do the weekly tasks until I build up my dream recall, but once I have I will try and keep up with the weekly tasks.

Thanks for reading.

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome!

Everyone who wants to lucid dream successfully and get the most out of those dreams needs to work on their recall. You need to keep it fresh after improving it. Make sure you write anything down as soon as you wake up and your recall will improve soon  :smiley:

----------

